# Friday Watch



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Working nights again wearing my latest addition which arrived today









I`ve fanced a sand coloured dial watch and this was a good price, I`m well pleased









*Seiko SNK803K2, cal.7S26B 21 jewels.*










Not had a chance to take my own photo so have used Richards, I hope you don`t mind mate?









Anyway as usual I`ll change over to my usual nigt Duty watch before i start my rounds later on...

*Glycine Incursore, Unitas 6497 17 Jewels.*


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This one's just returned after a little TLC courtesy of Paul (Silver Hawk). More tomorrow when I'm a bit more, well, sober.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Something new for these weekend outings...










Later,

William


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RLT4 in the morning:










Cheers


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Arrived back from holiday yesterday to find this one in the post.










Will change to this Timex for the evening










Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Friday is Timex day for me


----------



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

my first friday watch post (please be gentle with me )wearing this today as it only arrived yesterday i havent taken it off yet


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

my strange_too plobullet for me today


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Working nights again wearing my latest addition which arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that glycine is cool


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Had reason to dig this one recently...and have suddenly remembered it is one of my favourite Accutrons.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

IAXA Shaell Star for me. Lovely Accutron Paul, the black hand lume is particularly cool.










Andy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

This is a new one for me... Omega Cal 1510 Megaquartz Waffle dial...


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

This one for me









To be honest since I got this and the Orsa Monstrum for Christmas I've worn then exclusively (apart from a beater a couple of times). Looks like maybe I could survive on two watches......

........... almost


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Spectacular photo Hippo.









I have pulled this from the drawer this morning. Been a while since it has seen a wrist.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Had reason to dig this one recently...and have suddenly remembered it is one of my favourite Accutrons.


I can understand why this is one of your favourite - don't see too many spectacular dials and shapes like that anymore. Great watch!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Jewels, what jewels? We don't need no jewels....

And indeed, there are none.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)




----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Still have the Chrono Avenger on ..


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

quoll said:


> Spectacular photo Hippo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that, what is it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

RLT16 today with new Omega Seamaster bracelet fitted:










all the best

Jan


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im RLT8ing it today..


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Im RLT8ing it today..


Mmmmm.. excellent photo, fantastic watch

I've just realised how many watches I sold yesterday,I'm running out of choices now







Never mind, at least I still have this one:


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

JonW said:


> This is a new one for me... Omega Cal 1510 Megaquartz Waffle dial...


Wow, Jon, that is so much 'of its time'

.

.

.

.

.

.

p.s. What was its time?









Graham


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

johnbrigade said:


> quoll said:
> 
> 
> > Spectacular photo Hippo.
> ...


Thanks. It's a custom (or cobbled together if you prefer) MkXI homage; O&W MP case & crown, ETA2824-2 auto movement, type48 hands & dial from Bill Yao and an acrylic crystal.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Some special watches on show again. i especially like Paul's Accutron and Jon's Megaquartz. Vintage watches seem to have so much more character!









I'm wearing this today, before it's sent away for a new crystal next week










Rich


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

unlcky alf said:


> I've just realised how many watches I sold yesterday,I'm running out of choices now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems we have a similar taste in watches Simon - the Big Boss is another one on my Wanted list!









Lovely pic btw!

Andy


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

That's lovely a Cal 1510, I'd certainly like something like that in the future.

I'm packing so I'll be wearing this again.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

This old thing


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

William I see the CWC arrived







Jon another superb piece and Hawkey! What can I say? Just superb









For me this morning a Breitling Aeromarine Superocean Steelfish X-Plus to give it it's rather stupid full name







although I understand they have dropped the X-Plus now the 40mm Steelfish is out of production!


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

For me:










HAGWE all and see some of you later - I'll be the one with the soggy trouser bottoms..!









Cheers,

Guy


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

quoll said:


> Thanks. It's a custom (or cobbled together if you prefer) MkXI homage; O&W MP case & crown, ETA2824-2 auto movement, type48 hands & dial from Bill Yao and an acrylic crystal.


very nice too.

and for me (still mastering the art of taking a half decent pic)










i know Tags aren't the most popular round here, but I love this one to bits.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

one of my favs today, seiko premier


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

johnbrigade said:


> quoll said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. It's a custom (or cobbled together if you prefer) MkXI homage; O&W MP case & crown, ETA2824-2 auto movement, type48 hands & dial from Bill Yao and an acrylic crystal.
> ...


Nice watch that!

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Lovely Seiko pugster 

I'm wearing my latest arrival today and have been for the last couple of days since it arrived









*Sinn 103 Sa Hd * with decorated hand wind valjoux 7760 movement.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Vixa today


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Precista PRS-20.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice background Grasshopper


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

I have not decided whitch watch to wear...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Got this custom Seiko on today









Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Polerouter today.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Livius de Balzac said:


> I have not decided whitch watch to wear...


Come on...open the box.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Going with this today for a short while.

Alasdair


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Livius de Balzac said:
> 
> 
> > I have not decided whitch watch to wear...
> ...












My swiss collection


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

RLT20 for me today


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Livius de Balzac said:
> ...












Lovely watches


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

grey said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > This is a new one for me... Omega Cal 1510 Megaquartz Waffle dial...
> ...


LOL Graham... early 70's. Its the same movt base as the Marine Chronometer and keeps time to max 12secs drift a year... it also has the tick of a switch being flicked and just as loud.. I love these... I have 3 now  Im becoming Hawkey!
















Thanks for the kind comments guys!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> I have 3 now  Im becoming Hawkey!










I don't think so Jon...you're operating in a different price bracket to me.









And I'm receiving therapy about the "buy 3 of everything" problem.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

This one today


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, some nice watches today, chaps!

Wearing yesterdays new arrival.

Bulova Accutron










Have a great weekend all.

Mark


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Just swapped over to this one









*Zeno retro pilot *_with copper dial and unitas 6497 movement_


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Off to do the weekly shop so think I'll change to this "little" thing!!


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Swapped.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Finally got the bracelet adjusted on my recently acquired LM-3 & now looking for some arm muscles ... Paul


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

chris l said:


> Jewels, what jewels? We don't need no jewels....
> 
> And indeed, there are none.


*St Michael ? - - - St Michael ?* So it's not just any watch - it's an M and S watch?









Here's my offering for today - from the heart of the West of Scotland watch manufacturing industry! A *genuine Westclox Dumbarton* "Made in Scotland" beauty!

One I made earlier from two - straightened hands, swapped dials and movements, clean and slosh oil, found an "in era" strap and started it up only to find it was running about an hour fast in 24 - a tad too much even for me.







Tweezers at the ready, straighten slight kink in hairspring and go for slapping the regulator roughly in the middle! Bingo! It's now sitting about 1 min fast in 24 hours! *Sheer LUCK*









Why do I never have that kind of luck on a Saturday with the Lottery tickets?


















Midi size watch, 34mm inc Crown, 15mm lugs, lug to lug 40mm, chrome case, SS back. Dial signed "Made in Scotland" Weight 29gr inc strap.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Over 50 posts and it's only 9:45...I need to wake up earlier. Hope you are all having a fine Friday.

RLT 13 back on the original leather...


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Beater for work today.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

PaulBoy said:


> Finally got the bracelet adjusted on my recently acquired LM-3 & now looking for some arm muscles ... Paul


Looking good Paul .... you could always use it if you have a troublesome "customer"


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Starting to get dark with the rain/cloud etc so have swopped over to my latest strike a light cheapie.









Alasdair


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Well it's a grey old day indeed, but I've been wearing this ever since I picked it up from my watchie on Tuesday... and it's still making me







I'll take a better picture of it on a sunny day soon... hopefully...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mel said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > Jewels, what jewels? We don't need no jewels....
> ...


Marks and Spencers it is, and, from the logo font, late '60's. I remember that logo from my childhood. M&S must have been amongst the last people to sell cheap jewelless movement watches dressed up as something better. Bless. Does anybody know what the 'ED' might mean?



Your methods of repair are just like mine; isn't it good when it works?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have finally stopped wearing divers for this week, back to this lump of metal...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Bit late today,did an airport run for friends and nipped across to Spain for some duty free!!

Been wearing the Stowa Seatime










have a great weekend all, i know i will ....forecast is sunny and 18Â°C.

Paul


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> ,did an airport run for friends and nipped across to Spain for some duty free!!
> 
> have a great weekend all, i know i will ....forecast is sunny and 18Â°C.
> 
> Paul


Stopped at La Jonquera on the way from Gerona? or to/from Perpignan and thereabouts? And Gale Warning and Severe weather forecast for Central Scotland! Can't wait till march to get to Spain for a month!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> Midi size watch, 34mm inc Crown, 15mm lugs, lug to lug 40mm, chrome case, SS back. Dial signed "Made in Scotland" Weight 29gr inc strap.


Nice one Mel









Here`s mine


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Just got home, opened a bottle of wine and changed to this










Rich


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Omega f300


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Sporting my latest acquisition this Friday 

Sellers pic.










Mike


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Full lume Candino with unitas movt for me










Have a good weekend

Andrew


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

JonW said:


> This is a new one for me... Omega Cal 1510 Megaquartz Waffle dial...


John

I think I nearly bought that watch too !!


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I've been wearing this one for the last couple of days


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Was wearing this today


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Flashharry said:


> Was wearing this today


Wow Neal that does look to be in tip top condition


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > Was wearing this today
> ...


Believe me Phil when I say it's immaculate









Rich


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Flashharry said:


> Was wearing this today


That's a belter


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > Was wearing this today
> ...


Thanks Phil, it took me ages to find a nice one that was correct in every way. Rich saw it today at lunch when we met up, but I also thought his IDF diver was a great looking watch. Believe it or not i have just been offered another one with a No Rads dial


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Flashharry said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Flashharry said:
> ...


Isn't that always the way







question is do you need two of them


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Isn't that always the way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phil is that really a question you ask any WIS?


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

I was just wondering, why I consider a watch as a Reference, like this one, the Reverso, the Tank etc...

This watch is very very nice.

Bertrand



Flashharry said:


> Was wearing this today


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

strange_too said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't that always the way
> ...


No but I needed to make sure it wasn't just my way of thinking


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one today, with a Valjoux 7734.

Bertrand


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

chris l said:


> Does anybody know what the 'ED' might mean?


According to my emails, it's Erectile Dysfunction


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Going to change back to this one after a nice hot bath


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Flashharry said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > This is a new one for me... Omega Cal 1510 Megaquartz Waffle dial...
> ...


Eeek...! we should talk. I seriously dont want to bidding agianst my mates...



Stanford said:


> I've been wearing this one for the last couple of days


A beauty mate... I should dig my Ti one out again for next week... Love that watch...



Flashharry said:


> Was wearing this today


Im lost for words... apart from mumbling 'kin 'ell under my breath... what a stunner... amazing.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

JonW said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


It was the same watch 200187628310







!!!


----------

